# Zombie Haunt



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, 2010 was my first year doing anything for Halloween ever... I wanted to go with a a zombie theme, but unfortunately I don't have the photo's (yet) of the finished product.

So here are some images of the individual pieces I built, but I'd like to get some feedback also on what I can add to it this year.

The overall layout was the large info board was at the edge of my lawn for cars driving by, and people walking by to see and enjoy. Each day I added new notices to keep it interesting. Most days we'd enjoy watching about a dozen or so cars pulling over to read. It was great.

Next, we placed the zombie training board on the edge of the lawn facing the sidewalk. People walking by were able to stop and read the step by instructions on zombie defense. lol - Tons of thumbs up on that one, and lots of laughs.

The entire yard was sectioned off with authentic "caution" tape, and large steel signs warning of Zombie infection. Leading up to the house we placed the large Zombie Defense Station. That took the longest to build, and unfortunately was the victim of a wind storm the night before Halloween.

Here are the images:














































The light was a last minute touch that certainly garnered a lot of attention! Nearly every car driving by stopped or slowed to a crawl while hanging out the window to see what it was. It was quite a bit brighter than I thought it would be.

I know the pics I posted are pretty poor, but once I locate which hard-drive I saved the finished images to, I'll repost. Thanks for looking though. I had a ton of fun with this, and I'm ready to add to it this year.

Torn between doing a UFO crash landing with alien autopsy scene, or expanding on the Zombie theme. I've considered going the more traditional horror route, but there are quite a few of those in the neighborhood already, so I wanted to do something different.


----------



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

The rest. I was limited to 5 images above...


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! You put a lot of thought and time into this display - definite thumbs up


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

I love it!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the idea of adding on each day and leading up to the big night. great job!


----------



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

You did a wonderful job!! I love how you built the curiosity of people and kept them coming back to see what was next! Terrific!!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

You did a great job! Love all those pieces.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome job I would love to do something like that! Here is my zombie kit that i made, it stays up on my wall year round though hahah










also i found this online and just had to have it would go good with your setup actually










you can find it here http://www.darksidedisplays.com/detail.aspx?ID=8303

it also comes with a roll of caution zombie tape as well

also one more super easy thing you can add is background sound to create atmosphere.

this site sells great professional quality tracks, i am using their cemetery track this year for my yard

here is their zombie one

http://www.hauntaudio.com/catalog/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=871

ALSO i have more of the "in case of zombies break glass" stickers i had a bunch made up from a local vinyl shop, i would be more than glad to send you one if you want to add it to your emergency kit?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Also just a thought instead of using the wood screws to hold everything in place in your emergency kit you might want to look at using some hobby wire. its thin and very strong, you can make small wraps around the objects then tie to the back of the board out of sight. similar to how most toys are held in place in their packaging.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome ctn! Where did you get all the stuff for the information board?


----------



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey there Creep! Thanks!

I just made up the info on the spot and typed it out for the main "training" but the rest of the content such as the cards, and the zombie disposal unit, etc I cannibalized from one of these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZOMBIE-OUTB...008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c597eef28

That person is asking way too much because they can be difficult to find. But you should be able to snag one for 20 - 25.00 if you look around Ebay for a few weeks.


----------

